# Politikerin



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2009)

Jetzt zur Wahl würde mich mal interessieren wenn ihr als
schönste Politikerin seht.
Oder haben wir hier nichts Vorzeigbares ?


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2009)

Fange ich mal an und sage nach langen
Überlegen Gabriele Pauli


----------



## Finderlohn (22 Aug. 2009)

Wo ist die Politikerin?WO?


----------



## FCB_Cena (24 Aug. 2009)

Silvana Koch-Mehrin oder wie die hieß


----------



## randomname (24 Aug. 2009)

hi
eine spanische zeitung hat so eine umfrage schonmal gemacht, international wohl-gemerkt.
deutschland war 2 mal vertreten: 
platz 15. : Julia Bonk (sächsische Landtagsabgeordnete - Linke)



platz 39. : Sabine Bätzing (Drogenbeauftragte der Bundesregierung)




meiner meinung nach hat Fr. Bonk auch sowas von gewonnen.


----------



## Buterfly (25 Aug. 2009)

Naja was heißt Schönste, in der Politik kommt's ja weniger auf das Aussehen drauf an. Finde Rachida Dati (asu Frankreich) für ihr Alter ziemlich hübsch, auch wenn ich das von ihrer Politik nicht sagen kann


----------



## Walt (25 Aug. 2009)

Für mich ist die Bundestagsabgeordnte Kristina Köhler aus Wiesbaden, geb. am 03. August 1977, die schönste deutsche Politikerin. Kristina Köhler ist Mitglied der CDU.


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2009)

Es geht nichts über Ilona Staller.


----------



## amon amarth (13 Apr. 2010)

ich weiß´, zuspät, aber die nächste wahl kommt bestimmt....
ich kenne da eine, deren kürzel u.v.d.l. ist....


----------



## Walt (13 Apr. 2010)

Kristina Köhler kennt ihr inzwischen alle: Ist ja jetzt Bundesfamilienministerin und heißt Kristina Schröder. Glückwunsch herr Schröder. 
Einfach KNUSPRIG ihre Frau!


----------



## begoodtonite (17 Apr. 2010)

also ich finde wirklich, dass andrea nahles nicht zu verachten ist. eine wirklich attraktive, sexy frau


----------



## Kimyong (29 Nov. 2010)

Andrea Ypsilanti!


----------



## Summertime (29 Nov. 2010)

Dolly Buster


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Jan. 2011)

Kristina Schröder ist mit Abstand die hübscheste. 
Diese geile Frau ist wirklich mega-sexy...


----------



## Hinko (30 Jan. 2011)

Sehe ich genauso, Kristina Schröder ist echt mit Abstand die hübscheste Politikerin.:thumbup:


----------



## tropical (5 Feb. 2011)

Die Ehefrau von Christian Wullf, Bettina Wulff


----------



## champus8 (31 Dez. 2011)

Bettina Wulff sieht klasse aus und scheint auch ein Feierbiest gewesen zus ein in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Listo (31 Dez. 2011)

Politikerinnen finde ich ein klasse Thema


----------



## Danika (15 März 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Fange ich mal an und sage nach langen
> Überlegen Gabriele Pauli



genau die - dann wäre da noch die Andrea Ypsilanti, die Kamp-Karrenbauer vielleicht. auch die Zypries gefällt, vielleicht sogar mal die Fr H. Berger, Katrin Göring-Eckardt.Und wie ist es mit Christa Goetsch?
Und mein spezieller Fall ist die nicht mehr ganz so junge Hillary Clinton.
Und was sagt ihr zu Sarah Palins Fahrgestell?


----------



## totto (23 Apr. 2013)

schweres Thema:
Gut es zählen Ja nur Aussehen und nicht politische und geistige WERTE 

CDU: Angela Merkel  ironie aus 
Kristina Schröder, Julia Klöckner
SPD: Manuela Schwesig, Hannelore Kraft
FDP: Silvana Koch Mehrin, Katja Suding
CSU: Ilse Aigner, Dorothee Baer, Christina Harderthauer
Grüne: Göring Eckart, Katharina Fegebank
Piraten: Julia Schramm
Linke: Katja Kipping und Sahra Wagenknecht (Frisur mal außen vor)
Freie: Gaby Pauly
wo kommt Bettina Wulff rein auch als freie?

Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden:thumbup::thumbup::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## ursberger (8 Mai 2013)

Also wenn die Betty als Frau von unserem Ex-Bu-Präsi reinkommt, dann auch die Stephanie von unserem Ex-Vtdg-Minister (KTG)!


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Katja Suding (Hamburg, FDP) und Viktoria Pawlowski (19, Hamburg-Harburg, FDP) Tori ist eine Augenweide!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Sep. 2013)

Auch wenn ich ihre Partei regelrecht verabscheue so finde ich die dralle Katrin Göring-Eckardt von den Grünen durchaus attraktiv. 
Und die Katherina Reiche von der CDU. Sie hat eine eher strenge aber irgendwie auch scharfe Ausstrahlung!


----------



## MetalFan (16 Sep. 2013)

Von deutschen Politikerinnen aus der "ersten Reihe" fällt mir spontan nur Manuela Schwesig (SPD) ein.


----------



## turnov (19 Sep. 2013)

Ich find die Marina Weisband von den Piraten recht heiss, aber auch Frau Aigner oder Schröder sind ganz lecker.


----------



## Fuechslein (11 Okt. 2013)

Eine der Hübschesten ist für mich Manuela Schwesig von der Mecklenburger SPD.


----------



## Sawyer12 (11 Okt. 2013)

Sawyer12 schrieb:


> Katja Suding (Hamburg, FDP) und Viktoria Pawlowski (19, Hamburg-Harburg, FDP) Tori ist eine Augenweide!!!


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

Marina Weisband und Sahra Wagenknecht (wegen ihren beinen)


----------



## Celebbo (8 März 2014)

Ganz klar, Sarah Wagenknecht! Klasse die Frau!


----------



## steganos (13 Aug. 2014)

Michela Vittoria Brambilla und natürlich Gabriele Pauli!!!

Könnte man auch zu heiße reife Frauen nehmen


----------



## Walt (13 Aug. 2014)

Astrid Wallmann





Dorothea Bär


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Aug. 2014)

Die Frauke Petry von der AfD ist auch sehr ansehnlich!


----------



## Erlkönig (16 Aug. 2014)

Dorothee Bär , Manuela Schwesig , Kathrin Göring -Eckhardt , Julia Klöckner , Agnieszka Brugger , Christine Haderthauer ( wenn ich mal die Modellbauautos vergesse )


----------



## Okocha9 (9 Sep. 2014)

Hatten wir schon Katja Kipping?


----------



## Caspar (19 Sep. 2014)

Katrin Albsteiger, MdB, CSU.


----------



## Death Row (19 Sep. 2014)

*Katharina Nocun* (Piraten), *Yasmin Fahimi* (SPD) und natürlich *Manuela Schwesig *(SPD)


----------



## Erlkönig (19 Sep. 2014)

Caspar schrieb:


> Katrin Albsteiger, MdB, CSU.




Leider etwas unsanft aus der Jungen Union - Spitze geputscht und durch so ein typisches Jüngelchen ersetzt worden.


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

Celebbo schrieb:


> Ganz klar, Sarah Wagenknecht! Klasse die Frau!



da läßt sich nix hinzufügen :thumbup:


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Julia Klöckner


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Sanna Marin und Dorothee Bär


----------

